
Verify hreflang meta tags for international websites - hardcoder
http://checkhreflang.com/
======
hardcoder
Our newest SEO tool checks your hreflang meta tags, and verifies if the
correct country codes (ISO 3166-2) and language codes (ISO 639-1) are used.

Please let us know if you have any improvements!

